# Poljot Sturmanskie Chronograph



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been after a Gagarin edition Sturmanskie chronograph with a matt case for some time. I bought this latest edition from RLT along with a Poljot bracelet.

It is a big improvement on the last Gagarin edition, it has the 31682 movement with a 24 hour sub-dial for day/night indication (it is not a second time zone as it is not independent of the main hands); the lume on this edition is also superb. One other significant change from the earlier edition is the crown at 10 that adjusts the inner rotating 12-hour chapter ring now has a ratchet mechanism that restricts the rotation to clockwise and also secures the ring in position. The old models had no ratchet and quickly moved out of position.

A quick word on the bracelet; solid link and will fit up to 8.5" wrist on this watch, well worth Â£30.

The price from RLT of Â£195 is cheaper than Moscow where the watch sells at Â£326. When I told the girl in the shop that I could get this watch for under Â£200 in the UK she told me it was impossible!

Finally if anybody knows why the Gagarin chronographs have 2.5 second intervals on the seconds chronograph sub-dial let me know!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> it has the 31682 movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has a 31681 movement not the 31682


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

My guess re the 2.5sec graduations is that it balances both the upper subdials. (same nubmer of markings)

I like this watch myself and do in fact have no. 104. I posted a picture of it some time ago requesting a translation of the Russian script which someone kindly did. I think you hinted a desire to purchase if the opportunity arose. Glad you got one John.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Finally if anybody knows why the Gagarin chronographs have 2.5 second intervals on the seconds chronograph sub-dial let me know!


John,

I had one of these a couple of years back. I was totally exhasperated by the subdial legend and, after many calls to Poljot office in UK, I got to speak to

Mr Michael Geber-Ab, who is the guy who presents Poljot hours on QVC.

I raised this matter with him and he promised "to contact the factory".....I heard nothing more now 2 years on.

Also, my "limited edition" certificate number did not match the number on the case.

He told......" I will print another with the correct number on it !!!"...which raised the thought that maybe the certificates are printed off to suit the needs at the time.

Although I quite liked the watch, I just couldnt live with the crazy subdial calibration, and subsequently returned it along with the two differing certificates.

Roger


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice review and pictures John,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roger I think the reason for the strange chronograph minutes sub-dial configuration is no more than symetry with the continuous seconds sub-dial. As long as you remember the markings are 2.5 minutes it is easy to read the minutes. It is strange though, I don't think I have seen another watch marked this way









Poljot limited editions are genuinely limited .... they just change the design ever so slightly each time


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I really love that watch John and the only thing that has ever stopped me from buying one is that bizarre chrono dial calibration. I asked about it on the dark/far side







a year ago probably and the lack of response was deafening









If they just changed those sub dials to something sensible I'd have one like a shot. It's a gorgeous watch.

Now, where did I put that Tipp-Ex!


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi John,

I have excactly the same as you have. nmr 358.

The bracelet is different.

Dont you just love the sound of that loud russian movement tick?



> Finally if anybody knows why the Gagarin chronographs have 2.5 second intervals on the seconds chronograph sub-dial let me know!


This confused me too, but...I hardly use the chronograph anyway.

Any chance of a picture of this watch between some other watches?

Maybe next to a seiko BM?









Cheers,

Gregor


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

gregor said:


> Any chance of a picture of this watch between some other watches?Maybe next to a seiko BM?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gregor I will have a go at something tomorrow; havent got a BM though


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks John!

looking forward to that.

cheers,

Gregor


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I don't think I have seen another watch marked this way


John,

I suggested to the guy at Poljot, that it was actually a cock-up....he didnt deny it!

The original issue had concentric rings on the dial to represent the number of orbits made, also it came with two backs as well......solid and display

Roger


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like that a lot John and as I hardly use a chrono I'd not worry about the strange markings.

I prefer this though


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I like that a lot John and as I hardly use a chrono I'd not worry about the strange markings.
> 
> I prefer this though
> 
> ...


Classic PG


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here you are Gregor, not much of a composition and not much light but you get the idea


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi John,

Thanks for posting that picture!

Now I can compare the seize of the poljot a bit better to other watches.

The poljot looks good between the breitling and O&W!

many thanks!

Gregor


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

+1 second in 24 hours


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> +1 second in 24 hours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > +1 second in 24 hoursÂ
> ...


OK ... +2 seconds on 48 hours







this Poljot is my most acurate watch ahead of the GMT Master II at +1.5 seconds a day.

Roy do you regulate Poljots before you ship them or have I just been fortunate in getting a good one from the factory?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Roy do you regulate Poljots before you ship them or have I just been fortunate in getting a good one from the factory?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they are a long way out then I do but yours is factory regulated.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I too ended up selling mine. I use the chrono quite a bit and found it confusing. Bery nice watch though. Mine had black surrounds rather than silver on the minute and hour hands.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sargon said:


> Mine had black surrounds rather than silver on the minute and hour hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A different _Limited Edition_ no doubt


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

But still a nice watch


----------

